# Επειδή τα σύννεφα ξαναμαζεύονται...



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2016)

...και επειδή η λαχανιασμένη πια τρεχάλα για το μεροκάματο δεν μας αφήνει πολύ χρόνο, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να συζητάμε ενημερωμένοι τα πολιτικά μας θέματα.

Η κυβέρνηση συνεχίζει να καλλιεργεί σκόπιμα τον αντιευρωπαϊσμό και θα μας πρήξουν πάλι για τους κακούς ξένους που ζητάνε πέραν των συμφωνηθέντων. Ορίστε λοιπόν τα άρθρα 25 και 26 της συμφωνίας που υπέγραψε η κυβέρνηση Τσίπρα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι (Ν. 4334/2015), μετά το καταστροφικό εξάμηνο των Βαρουφάκειων ελιγμών και των Λαφαζάνειων σχεδιασμών, του μπαταξοχειρισμού έναντι του ΔΝΤ και την εγκατάσταση των τραπεζικών ελέγχων. Διαβάστε τα μόνοι σας και διαφωνήστε αν και κατά πόσο προβλέπουν τη λήψη έκτακτων πρόσθετων μέτρων αν τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα δεν εξελίσσονται σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια.

Ας θυμηθούμε επίσης ότι τις εποχές του «μέιλ-Χαρδούβελη-θα λέτε-και θα κλαίτε» η συζήτηση γινόταν επίσης για μέτρα λιγότερα του 1 δις και αντίστοιχα επικουρικά μέτρα λιγότερα των 2 δις και όλος ο Σύριζα χαρακτήριζε «εξωπραγματικό» το σενάριο για πλεόνασμα 3,5% το 2018. Βέβαια, αν κατορθώσουν να βουλιάξουν κι άλλο την οικονομία, μέχρι και ρυθμούς Κίνας θα μπορούμε μετά να πετύχουμε.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 19, 2016)

Ολοκάθαρο μήνυμα προς κάθε κατεύθυνση:

*Δεν υπάρχει λαϊκή εντολή...* (Ελευθεροτυπία 19.4.2016)

......................

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες υπάρχει μια ουσιαστική μετακίνηση στις θέσεις των δανειστών, η οποία κατέληξε σε συμβιβασμό μεταξύ τους. Το ΔΝΤ εγκατέλειψε την απαίτηση για το «κούρεμα» και αποδέχεται και άλλες λύσεις. Οι Ευρωπαίοι —με τους Γερμανούς πρωτοσταστούντες— δέχονται τα πρόσθετα μέτρα που προτείνει το ΔΝΤ ως εγγύηση ότι οι στόχοι θα επιτευχθούν. Και οι δύο πλευρές αφήνουν στο μέλλον τη στιγμή που θα υιοθετηθεί μια λύση για το χρέος. Επί της ουσίας ο συμβιβασμός των δανειστών αποτελεί σαφή τροποποίηση του τρίτου μνημονίου, την οποία η Ελλάδα καλείται να αποδεχτεί.

Χθες ο αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης έστειλε σαφέστατο μήνυμα στους δανειστές, κάνοντας μια βαρυσήμαντη πολιτική δήλωση. «Εκλεχθήκαμε στη βάση της συμφωνίας του Ιουλίου. Οτιδήποτε άλλο μάς δημιουργεί πολιτικό πρόβλημα». Επί της ουσίας ο Γιάννης Δραγασάκης ομολόγησε ότι *η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει λαϊκή εντολή να υπογράψει συμφωνία με πρόσθετα μέτρα 3 δισ. που της προτείνουν οι θεσμοί*.

Αυτό σημαίνει πως, *αν οι δανειστές επιμείνουν, η χώρα πρέπει να οδηγηθεί σε εκλογές* για να μην υπάρξει υπέρβαση και καταπάτηση αυτής της εντολής. Οι επόμενες ημέρες θα δείξουν αν οι δανειστές και η κυβέρνηση εμμένουν στις θέσεις τους και εννοούν αυτά που λένε.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2016)

Επίσης, για να ξέρουμε τι άλλο έχει ψηφιστεί τον Ιούλιο στη Βουλή, ορίστε τα *παραρτήματα περί ιδιωτικοποιήσεων* από τη σχετική συζήτηση στη γερμανική Βουλή (τα ελληνικά δεν μπόρεσα να τα εντοπίσω). Είναι στα γερμανικά και στα αγγλικά.

Μέχρι και πώληση ακινήτων του Δημοσίου στην Πλάκα προβλέπεται...


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2016)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι αργόστροφη και πρέπει να μου τα κάνετε λιανά, υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για κάθε ενδεχόμενο στις συμφωνίες που έχουμε υπογράψει (σιγά μην δεν υπήρχε), και συνεπώς ο κύριος που μιλάει περί λαϊκής εντολής απλά λέει τις γνωστές ανοησίες των πολιτικών που όποτε δεν έχουν τί να πουν μιλάνε για εκλογές;
ΟΚ, άμα είναι ας κάνουμε κι ένα-δυο δημοψηφίσματα να λύσουμε άλλα καίρια εθνικά ζητήματα, όπως π.χ. βάζουμε σκόρδο τους κεφτέδες ή όχι;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 19, 2016)

Τώρα που ανάφερες τα δημοψηφίσματα, SBE, έχε υπόψη σου κι αυτό:

*Πώς μεθοδεύουν το Grexit*

Παύλος Παπαδόπουλος, _Το Βήμα_ (14.4.2016)

Η περυσινή αλλαγή της διαρρύθμισης των επίπλων στο γραφείο του Πρωθυπουργού με τη μετακίνηση του βάρους 94 κιλών δρύινου γραφείου του κ. Τσίπρα στο ανατολικό τμήμα της μακρόστενης αίθουσας με την ξύλινη επένδυση στους τοίχους, δεν έγινε τυχαία. Περιέχει συμβολισμούς. Το «Ιερό Βήμα» βρίσκεται στο ανατολικό τμήμα των Ναών, αλλά και στην Ανατολή (Ρωσία, Κίνα και Ιράν) προστρέχει ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας για να οικοδομήσει μια «πολύπλευρη» εξωτερική πολιτική και να επιτύχει την εξασθένιση της «εξάρτησης» της χώρας (και των Πρωθυπουργών της...) από τους θεσμούς της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. 

Ο «αρχιερέας» Αλέξης κοιτάζει την Ελλάδα από τα ανατολικά, σαν να ιερουργεί, σαν να επιτελεί την αναίμακτη θυσία. Αυτή η μελετημένη «νέα αρχιτεκτονική χώρου» του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου παλεύει από τότε να απλωθεί στη χώρα και να γίνει η νέα πολιτική, οικονομική και γεωπολιτική αρχιτεκτονική. Στη μεταφυσική, και τα άψυχα έχουν ζωή, όλα αντιλαμβάνονται τον αισθητό κόσμο. Ακόμα και το ξύλο στο μακρόστενο τραπέζι των συνεδριάσεων του πρωθυπουργικού γραφείου, η μικρή βιβλιοθήκη με τα δερματόδετα βιβλία (που δεν έχει καταδεχτεί να ανοίξει κανείς...), οι παλιοί μηχανισμοί των διάφανων κουρτινών και των εξωτερικών ρολλών που τρίζουν ελαφρώς, τα επίχρυσα φωτιστικά δαπέδου.... Όλα έχουν ζωή, όλα αφουγκράζονται χωρίς να απαντούν. Ας ανατρέξουμε λοιπόν σε ένα πρωί λίγες ημέρες πριν από το δημοψήφισμα και ας δούμε ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της παράξενης "πολιτικής" που παράγεται σήμερα μέσα σε αυτό το ιστορικό γραφείο.

— «Το υπουργείο Δημοσίας Τάξεως και η Γενική Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση, ως οφείλουμε, έχουμε εκπονήσει σχέδια για την διασφάλιση της τάξης και την περιφρούρηση νευραλγικών δημοσίων κτιρίων σε περίπτωση ρήξης με την Ευρώπη», είπε ο τότε υπουργός Δημόσιας Τάξης κ. Πανούσης.

— «Ο Στρατός θα βγει στους δρόμους και θα εγγυηθεί την ασφάλεια», τόνισε ο κ. Πάνος Καμμένος με τη γνωστή σιγουριά που τον διακρίνει.

— «Δεν θα χρειαστεί ούτε ο Στρατός, ούτε η Αστυνομία», είπε ο κ. Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης, τότε υπουργός Υποδομών. «Ο λαός θα μπει μπροστά στη ΔΕΗ, ο λαός θα μπει μπροστά στον ΟΤΕ, ο λαός θα προστατεύσει τη χώρα».

— «Τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα χρειαστεί», καθησύχασε περιχαρής όπως πάντα ο κ. Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης. «Θα τυπώσουμε IOUs και δεν θα σημειωθεί καμία αναστάτωση».

— «Τα IOUs χρειάζονται πολύ χαρτί και πολύ χρόνο....», απάντησε σαν να μονολογούσε ο κ. Γιάννης Δραγασάκης, αποστασιοποιημένος, αμυντικός, μελαγχολικός κοιτάζοντας τα χαρτιά του... 

*Ο αμίλητος σκηνοθέτης*

Ο κ. Τσίπρας δεν είπε τίποτα. Παρακολουθούσε διερευνητικά. Όπως και κάθε άλλη φορά, έμοιαζε σαν να παρακολουθεί τη συζήτηση από έναν τηλεοπτικό δέκτη. Συμμετείχε χωρίς να είναι «εκεί». Όπως επιβεβαιώνουν πολλοί υπουργοί, ο Πρωθυπουργός μοιάζει στις πολύωρες συσκέψεις σαν να βρίσκεται σε μια δική του πραγματικότητα, κοντινή, αλλά διαφορετική από τη δική τους. Δεν είναι αφηρημένος, αντίθετα είναι έντονα παρών, αλλά δεν δείχνει να εμπλέκεται συναισθηματικά, ούτε εκφράζει γνώμη. Αυτό το στιλ κάνει πολλούς να νομίζουν πως δεν έχει άποψη και πως παρασύρεται από τον έντονο χαρακτήρα και την ωμή αποφασιστικότητα του κ. Ν. Παππά, του παντοκράτορα του σαλονιού του πρώτου ορόφου του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου, του χώρου αριστερά της σκάλας, ενός χώρου με τοίχους σε απαλά γαλάζια χρώματα και υπόλευκους καναπέδες δεκαετίας ’70 που είχε φιλοξενήσει το φενγκ σούι γραφείο του Θοδωρή Ρουσόπουλου (2004-2008), αλλά και τους απογευματινούς καφέδες της Δήμητρας Λιάνη (1993-1995). Αυτό το φορτισμένο σαλόνι φιλοξενεί σήμερα τον υπουργό που δεν διστάζει να απαντά απότομα και «χύμα» στον καλό φίλο και προϊστάμενό του, όταν διαφωνεί μαζί του, εκπλήσσοντας τους παρευρισκόμενους και διαταράσσοντας τα «κύματα» που διατρέχουν την ατμόσφαιρα.

Η αλήθεια όμως, μια αλήθεια που ελάχιστοι έχουν κατορθώσει να διακρίνουν, είναι ότι ο κ. Τσίπρας είναι ο αμίλητος σκηνοθέτης της πραγματικότητας, όχι μόνο του Γραφείου του, αλλά επίσης της κυβέρνησης και (εν πολλοίς) και της χώρας. Διαχειρίζεται υπομονετικά τις εντυπώσεις που προκαλεί στους συνεργάτες του, στο κόμμα και στον λαό μιλώντας αμφίσημα, ελάχιστα, στρεψόδικα ή καθόλου. Διαχειρίζεται τις εντυπώσεις που εκείνος υποβάλλει έτσι ώστε να «αναπλάθει τα πράγματα» στο σχήμα που αυτός θέλει. Σύντομα οι εξελίξεις αποκρυσταλλώνονται με τρόπο φυσικό και οι συνεργάτες του, οι υπουργοί, οι συνομιλητές, οι πολίτες πιστεύουν ότι εκείνοι τις αποφάσισαν, χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι αυτός τους επηρέασε, ότι αυτός σκηνοθέτησε τις μεταβολές που «αποφάσισαν». Τους αφήνει όλους να πιστεύουν, από τον «πραγματικό Πρωθυπουργό» κ. Παππά ως τον «Ρωμαίο συγκλητικό» κ. Κοτζιά, ότι εκείνοι είναι οι ισχυροί, ότι εκείνοι είναι τα μυαλά, ότι εκείνοι τον επηρεάζουν, ότι εκείνοι τον ελέγχουν. Μέχρι που φτάνει μια ημέρα που οι «πανίσχυροι» χάνουν τη θέση τους (και έχουμε πολλά παραδείγματα ήδη αυτούς τους 15 μήνες γι’ αυτό κακώς διολισθαίνουν σε αλαζονεία ορισμένοι...). Και μάλιστα ο κ. Τσίπρας δεν έχει ποτέ διαπληκτιστεί με εκείνους που εξαφάνισε, δεν έχει ποτέ συγκρουστεί, δεν έχει ποτέ αλλάξει το εφηβικό χαμόγελο με το οποίο τους υποδεχόταν. 
«Δεν θυμώνει με κανέναν από εμάς και δεν έχει αντιδικήσει με κανέναν από εμάς, όχι γιατί δεν έχει το θάρρος, τις γνώσεις και τις πεποιθήσεις, όχι γιατί είναι άβουλος, ανεπαρκής ή δειλός, αλλά γιατί μας θεωρεί όλους χρήσιμους και αναλώσιμους ταυτόχρονα, άρα γιατί να θυμώσει μαζί μας όταν ξέρει ότι η ημερομηνία λήξης του καθένα μας θα έρθει από μόνη της;», παρατηρεί μιλώντας υπό συνθήκες εχεμύθειας προς ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ πρόσωπο που έχει «διαβάσει» τον Πρωθυπουργό σε άπειρες άτυπες συσκέψεις, κλειστές μυστικές συναντήσεις και συνεδριάσεις του υπουργικού συμβουλίου. Κάπως έτσι ο κ. Τσίπρας αθόρυβα, αθέατα, σαν ένας αόρατος άνθρωπος που μετακινεί τα αντικείμενα σε ένα σαλόνι ανυποψίαστων ανθρώπων, όχι μόνο ελέγχει την κυβέρνηση, αλλά μεταλλάσσει την κοινή γνώμη και την οδηγεί αργά και σταθερά στη ρήξη με την Ευρώπη. Προτού όμως αναλύσουμε περισσότερο αυτή τη στρατηγική του, ας δούμε το υπόβαθρο επάνω στο οποίο μπόρεσε να αναπτυχθεί.

*Ο κύκλος της εξαπάτησης *

Δύο είναι οι αλήθειες του προγράμματος μέσα στο οποίο η Ελλάδα έχει βαλτώσει επί έξι χρόνια. Πρώτον, ότι για να εφαρμοστεί ένα μνημόνιο πρέπει να ψηφιστεί από τη Βουλή δύο φορές. Μία φορά ονομαστικά, ως «πακέτο» (σε μια κατά το σύνηθες «δραματική» συνεδρίαση της Ολομέλειας), και μία ως «εφαρμοστικοί νόμοι» συγκεκριμένων μεταρρυθμίσεων, που ψηφίζονται σταδιακά, με ιεράρχηση, μέσα στη χρονική διάρκεια του Μνημονίου η οποία χωρίζεται σε «περιόδους αξιολόγησης».Η τρόικα παρακολουθεί τη (δεύτερη) ψήφιση και την εφαρμογή όσων ψηφίστηκαν ως «πακέτο» (Μνημόνιο) και ανάλογα με την πρόοδο που σημειώνεται σε κάθε «περίοδο αξιολόγησης» εγκρίνει ή καθυστερεί τη συμφωνημένη δόση. Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί εμείς και οι δανειστές μπορεί να συμφωνούμε (με τα χίλια βάσανα...) σε ένα «σκληρό Μνημόνιο», αλλά μετά «κολλάνε» οι αξιολογήσεις με αποτέλεσμα μετά από δύο χρόνια να χρειάζεται ένα νέο «σκληρό μνημόνιο» για να ξαναρχίσουν από την αρχή οι προσχηματικές απόπειρες εφαρμογής των ίδιων μεταρρυθμίσεων. Οι κυβερνήσεις ψηφίζουν ότι θα εφαρμόσουν όλα αυτά που αργότερα αποφεύγουν να ξαναψηφίσουν προκειμένου να αποτρέψουν την εφαρμογή τους. Εξαιρούνται μόνο όσα μέτρα επιβάλλονται από τους δανειστές «με το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό» τα οποία ψηφίζονται σε εξευτελιστικές για τη χώρα μεταμεσονύχτιες κοινοβουλευτικές συνεδριάσεις λίγες ώρες πριν από το επόμενο πιστωτικό γεγονός. 

Οι καθυστερήσεις αυτές εξαθλιώνουν οικονομικά τους πολίτες αφού τελικά, όπως απέδειξαν άλλες χώρες με πρώτη την Κύπρο, που μπήκαν και βγήκαν από τα μνημόνια, το σωρευτικό κόστος της ματαίωσης των μεταρρυθμίσεων είναι αισθητά μεγαλύτερο από το κόστος που θα είχε η άμεση εφαρμογή τους. Μετά την άμεση εφαρμογή των επώδυνων μέτρων ο εργαζόμενος, ο επαγγελματίας, ο επιστήμονας θα μπορούσαν να αναπληρώσουν όσα θα έχαναν αφού μια οικονομία που θα λειτουργούσε ξανά θα τους πρόσφερε πολλές ευκαιρίες για νέες δημιουργικές πρωτοβουλίες. Η μη εφαρμογή των μέτρων όμως εγκλωβίζει τους πάντες στη διαλυτική απραξία. Και το κόστος της απραξίας συσσωρεύεται και μετουσιώνεται σε νέα, σκληρότερα μέτρα, χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε το κόστος της μαζικής μετανάστευσης των ικανότερων και πιο μορφωμένων από τη νέα γενιά. Οι πολίτες όμως αποδίδουν την κύρια ευθύνη για όλα τα δεινά στους δανειστές που επιβάλλουν «νέα μέτρα» και όχι στις κυβερνήσεις που καθιστούν τα «νέα μέτρα» απαραίτητα αφού το πολιτικό σαμποτάζ στην εφαρμογή των «παλαιότερων μέτρων» αυξάνει διαρκώς τον λογαριασμό της κρίσης που πρέπει οι πολίτες να καταβάλλουν με τη μορφή «νέων μέτρων».Ο κύκλος της εξαπάτησης ολοκληρώνεται με τους κυβερνητικούς να συναντούν τους δανειστές στο Χίλτον ή στις δραματικές συνεδριάσεις του Γιούρογκρουπ και να επικαλούνται τη μεγάλη λαϊκή δυσαρέσκεια και τον «κίνδυνο για τη Δημοκρατία» προκειμένου να δικαιολογηθούν επειδή δεν εφαρμόζουν τα «νέα μέτρα» (δηλαδή τα παλιά) που έχουν υπογράψει ότι θα εφαρμόσουν (και που ο λαός νομίζει ότι έχουν ήδη εφαρμοστεί...).

Καθυστερώντας διαρκώς την ώρα που θα πουν και θα πράξουν όλα όσα οι περιστάσεις επιβάλλουν, οι πολιτικοί θέλουν να εξασφαλίσουν την παράταση της παραμονής τους στην πολιτική σκηνή. Σταδιακά, βεβαίως, η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση αποδοκιμάζεται. Δεν αλλάζει όμως κάτι. Η σκυτάλη της εξαπάτησης περνά στην επόμενη χάρη στην οποία ο λαός ανανεώνει τις ψευδαισθήσεις του. Η θεμελιώδης ψευδαίσθηση είναι ότι η ευθύνη για την παρακμή οφείλεται στην «πανίσχυρη» Ευρώπη και στο «απεχθές» ΔΝΤ που δεν κουρεύουν το χρέος. Δεν θέλουμε να πιστέψουμε ότι η παρακμή οφείλεται σε μια εγχώρια εξαπάτηση γιατί είμαστε συνένοχοι σ’ αυτήν. Εμείς εξαπατούμε τους εαυτούς μας με όργανο τις κυβερνήσεις που διαρκώς αλλάζουμε. Κάπως έτσι κλείνουν σύντομα έξι χρόνια στο βάλτο του Μνημονίου, ένα πρωτοφανές ιστορικό αδιέξοδο για το οποίο μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρουν όλες οι κυβερνήσεις και ασφαλώς ο ίδιος ο λαός, δηλαδή εμείς. 

*Το εθνικοπατριωτικό τόξο στην εξουσία*

Στις αρχές του 2015, όμως, η ελληνική κρίση άλλαξε ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά. Λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα της 25ης προς 26η Ιανουαρίου 2015 δεν σφραγίστηκε απλώς η συνεργασία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τους ΑΝΕΛ. Για πρώτη φορά στη Μεταπολίτευση εγκαθιδρύθηκε στην εξουσία το εθνικοπατριωτικό τόξο. Ουσιαστικά ιδρύθηκε σιωπηλά και ανέλαβε την εξουσία ένα νέο υπερ-κόμμα που διαπερνά οριζόντια ολόκληρο το πολιτικό φάσμα και εκδηλώθηκε ως κύριος εκφραστής του σοσιαλισμού, του εθνικισμού, του λαϊκισμού, του αντιδυτικισμού και του ευρωσκεπτικισμού. Η πολιτική του Αλέξη Τσίπρα δεν είναι ποτέ μονοσήμαντη. Σχεδόν όλες οι τοποθετήσεις του μοιάζουν με χρησμούς αφού τα ίδια λόγια επιδέχονται διαφορετικές ερμηνείες. Σταθερή στρατηγική του είναι να αφήνει όλα τα ενδεχόμενα ανοιχτά, να μην δεσμεύεται ποτέ σε μία πολιτική και να κάνει όσο γίνεται περισσότερους πολίτες (όπως επίσης τους βουλευτές, τους συνεργάτες, τους συνομιλητές ή ακόμα και τους αντιπάλους του) να πιστεύουν ότι σχεδόν συμφωνεί με τις απόψεις και τις ιδέες τους. Με την ελλειπτικότητα των θέσεών του, με έναν πολιτικό λόγο που σχεδιάζεται από τον ίδιο για να παραμένει ανοιχτός σε ερμηνείες, ο Τσίπρας αναπλάθει και αναδιαμορφώνει την κοινή γνώμη έτσι ώστε αργά και σταθερά να την εξοικειώνει με την ιδέα της αποχώρησης από το ευρώ. «Ναι, στο ευρώ, αλλά όχι με κάθε κόστος», ήταν η πρωθυπουργική φράση που σφράγισε το 2015 και συνεχίζει να χαρακτηρίζει κάθε πράξη (και μη πράξη...) της διακυβέρνησής του. Αυτή η φράση υποβάλλει έντεχνα την ιδέα ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά μπορεί να υπάρχει ένας άλλος δρόμος για τη χώρα με λιγότερο κόστος και περισσότερα οφέλη. Πλάθεται λοιπόν μια κοινή γνώμη που ολοένα και περισσότερο προσχωρεί σε αυτή την άποψη. 

Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας ασφαλώς δεν έχει υιοθετήσει δημοσίως τη θέση ότι η Ευρώπη δεσμεύει τη χώρα. Ιδιωτικώς όμως ποτέ δεν απορρίπτει, ούτε αποδοκιμάζει την νεοκομμουνιστική ιδέα σύμφωνα με την οποία η ευρωζώνη είναι το σημερινό πρόσωπο της εξάρτησης της Ελλάδας από τις ξένες δυνάμεις οι οποίες επιβάλλουν και υποστηρίζουν το «αστικό καθεστώς». Και αφήνει να εννοηθεί πως συμμερίζεται την ιδέα ότι στην ευρωζώνη οι πρωθυπουργοί είναι αναλώσιμα «ανταλλακτικά» του κεντρικού συστήματος χωρίς ουσιαστικές δυνατότητες επιλογών. Κατά συνέπεια, προϋπόθεση για να εφαρμοστεί μια «άλλη πολιτική» (και για να μακροημερεύσει στην εξουσία ένας αριστερός ηγέτης...) είναι είτε η «αλλαγή της Ευρώπης», είτε η εξασφάλιση βαθμών ελευθερίας από τη ζώνη του ευρώ. Και επειδή μόνο αφελής δεν είναι, γνωρίζει ότι η Ευρώπη δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει επειδή το θέλει η Αθήνα, άρα η ρητορική περί «άλλης Ευρώπης» δεν είναι παρά το πρόσχημα κάτω από το οποίο εφαρμόζεται μια πολιτική απομάκρυνσης από τη σημερινή Ευρώπη.

*Η πραγματική «κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού»*

Για να προχωρήσει σε αυτή την πορεία σταδιακής απεμπλοκής από την ευρωζώνη ο Πρωθυπουργός χρειάζεται την υποστήριξη όλων των πολιτικών παρατάξεων. Είναι προφανές ότι αυτό το συνειδητοποίησε πολύ καιρό προτού κερδίσει τις εκλογές του Ιανουαρίου 2015. Η συμμαχία με τον νεοκαραμανλισμό (που ουσιαστικά εκφράζει τον δεξιό λαϊκισμό με τη σφραγίδα ενός οικόσημου), η «συνεννόηση» με την Εκκλησία και προσωπικά με τον κ. Ιερώνυμο, η ανακωχή με το ΚΚΕ και τη Χρυσή Αυγή, καθώς και η κυβερνητική συνεργασία με προσωπικότητες του εθνικοπατριωτικού τόξου όπως ο Πάνος Καμμένος δεν είναι τυχαίες επιλογές. Προϋποθέτουν πολλή δουλειά και επαφές ετών στο πλαίσιο μιας ενιαίας πολιτικής στρατηγικής που στόχο έχει τη συνένωση διαφορετικών τάσεων (συνιστωσών) της ελληνικής πολιτικής μέσα σε ένα μεγάλο εθνικό κίνημα. Αυτή την αθόρυβη δουλειά έκανε ο ίδιος ο Πρωθυπουργός μαζί με τον κ. Ν. Παππά. Και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ο Τσίπρας να έχει υπερβεί προ πολλού τις συνιστώσες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ουσιαστικά συνενώνει υπό το πρόσωπό του τις συνιστώσες του εθνικοπατριωτικού τόξου. Μας κυβερνά ήδη μια κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού και αυτή είναι η κυβέρνηση του εθνικοπατριωτικού τόξου. Η πρωτοφανής για τα μεταπολεμικά δεδομένα συνένωση του εθνικοπατριωτικού τόξου έδειξε για πρώτη φορά τη δύναμή της στο δημοψήφισμα του περασμένου Ιουλίου όταν ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας, ο μοναδικός υποστηρικτής του «ΟΧΙ» απέναντι σε όλους και σε όλα, εξασφάλισε 61%. Συνένωσε όλους τους μη εκσυγχρονιστές, εθνικιστές και ευρωσκεπτικιστές απ’ όλες τις παρατάξεις ενώ παρέσυρε απολίτικες, αγανακτισμένες και ριζοσπαστικοποιημένες ομάδες, ιδίως νέων ανθρώπων. Γι’ αυτό είναι αλήθεια ότι ο Πρωθυπουργός ελάχιστα ανησυχεί σήμερα από την πτώση των ποσοστών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Δεν ανησυχεί γιατί δεν είναι πια απλώς ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Είναι ο ηγέτης του «ΟΧΙ στην ΕΥΡΩΠΗ».Και έχει την πρόσθετη ευελιξία ώστε αυτό να μην το λέει, να μην το διατυμπανίζει, να μην προειδοποιεί και να μην «ξυπνάει» τους αντιπάλους του οι οποίοι, παρά τα δαχτυλικά αποτυπώματα που υπάρχουν παντού στην καθημερινότητα της διακυβέρνησης, ελάχιστα πράγματα έχουν υποψιαστεί για τις πραγματικές του δυνατότητες και τις αληθινές του επιδιώξεις.

Οι αντίπαλοί του και οι ξένοι συνομιλητές του εφησυχάζουν και εθελοτυφλούν όταν δηλώνουν πεπεισμένοι ότι «ο Τσίπρας έγινε μνημονιακός αφού έφερε τρίτο μνημόνιο».Ο Πρωθυπουργός δεν έγινε «μνημονιακός». Θα γίνει μνημονιακός μόνο αν εφαρμόσει το τρίτο μνημόνιο και μέχρι σήμερα επιβεβαίωσε πλήρως όλους εκείνους που πίστευαν ήδη από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι πως δεν θα το εφαρμόσει. Το τρίτο μνημόνιο δεν σηματοδοτεί «ήττα», αλλά έναν στρατηγικό ελιγμό, μια νέα «Βάρκιζα» με τη διαφορά ότι τώρα η Αριστερά δεν κατέθεσε τα όπλα γιατί (όπως δήλωσε το καλοκαίρι του 2015 ο κ. Κατρούγκαλος) «τα όπλα είναι η εξουσία». Άλλωστε η Αριστερά, παρά τους θρύλλους, ούτε στην Βάρκιζα κατέθεσε τον βαρύ οπλισμό της... 

*Δημοψήφισμα για Grexit; *

Κάποιοι που δεν μπορούν να διανοηθούν την αποχώρηση από το ευρώ επιμένουν πως ο Πρωθυπουργός θα αποφασίσει και θα υλοποιήσει μονομιάς όλες τις μεταρρυθμίσεις (με πρώτη τη βαθιά περικοπή όλων των συντάξεων) που δεν έκαναν οι προκάτοχοί του. Ο ίδιος όμως προφανώς γνωρίζει πως αν το κάνει τότε θα ακυρώσει την πολιτική του υπόσταση. Θα εμφανιστεί ως ένας ακόμα πολιτικός που έγινε «συνεργάτης των δανειστών». Σύμφωνα με κάποιους περισσότερο ρεαλιστές, μια άλλη επιλογή για τον Πρωθυπουργό θα μπορούσε να ήταν η προκήρυξη εκλογών με στόχο την ήττα και την αποχώρηση από την εξουσία προκειμένου να διασωθεί ό,τι απέμεινε από το «ηθικό πλεονέκτημα» της Αριστεράς. Ο τρόπος που η κυβέρνηση διαχειρίζεται τις ανεξάρτητες αρχές, τη Δικαιοσύνη και τα Μέσα Ενημέρωσης, ως πόλους εξουσίας που πρέπει να ελεγχθούν, αποκλείει την ύπαρξη ενός τέτοιου σχεδιασμού. Ποιος είναι λοιπόν ο τρίτος δρόμος; Ο τρίτος δρόμος για τον Πρωθυπουργό (και ενδεχομένως η κεντρική του επιδίωξη από την πρώτη στιγμή) είναι να ισχυριστεί πως αγωνίστηκε για 1,5 χρόνο απέναντι στην αδιαλλαξία των ξένων και ότι την απόφαση για το κόστος της παραμονής στο ευρώ δεν μπορεί παρά να την λάβουν οι άνθρωποι που θα κληθούν να το καταβάλλουν. Ο τρίτος δρόμος λοιπόν θα μπορούσε να είναι μία ακόμα «Γιορτή Δημοκρατίας», ένα δημοψήφισμα για το νόμισμα στο οποίο ο Πρωθυπουργός θα εμφανιστεί ήπιος και θα πάρει θέση υπέρ ενός ελεγχόμενου και φιλικού Grexit.

Θα μιλήσει με σεβασμό για τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους και θα τονίσει ότι η Ελλάδα είναι το κέντρο της Ευρώπης από τα αρχαία χρόνια (!), ότι θα παραμείνει μέλος της ΕΕ και θα συνεχίσει να συνεργάζεται στενά με όλους τους εταίρους της. Θα υπαινιχθεί το «σχέδιο Σόιμπλε» για το πακέτο βοήθειας σε περίπτωση Grexit, θα υπογραμμίσει ότι «το νόμισμα δεν είναι ταμπού» και θα επιστρατεύσει μια θερμή, λαϊκιστική και συγκινησιακή ρητορική που θα έχει ως επίκεντρο την εθνική κυριαρχία και την εθνική ανεξαρτησία. Θα πει ότι η νέα γενιά αξίζει μια νέα αρχή και θα αποδοκιμάσει όλους όσοι κυβέρνησαν τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια. Τέλος, έχει την μοναδική ευκαιρία να αξιοποιήσει τη συγκυρία του βρετανικού δημοψηφίσματος και να υπογραμμίσει πως όταν οι Βρετανοί καλούνται να αποφασίσουν με δημοψήφισμα (στις 23 Ιουνίου) για την παραμονή τους στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, τότε ένα ελληνικό δημοψήφισμα για το ευρώ πρέπει από όλους να χαιρετιστεί ως μια πρωτοβουλία για να πνεύσει επιτέλους «άνεμος Δημοκρατίας» στην Ευρώπη. Με άλλα λόγια, γιατί όχι δημοψήφισμα για Grexit στο πρότυπο του Brexit; Η ατμόσφαιρα ρήξης που αναβιώνει σήμερα είναι βέβαιο ότι μπορεί να υπηρετήσει άριστα και έναν τέτοιο σχεδιασμό. Γιατί λοιπόν να αποκλείσουμε ότι υπάρχει; 

*Τα «χρήσιμα» capital controls*

Κακώς, επίσης, δεν μας έχει κάνει καχύποπτους η πολύμηνη επιδεικτική αδιαφορία της κυβέρνησης για την ταχύτατη λήψη των αποφάσεων που θα οδηγούσαν στην άρση των capital controls, που είναι η κυριότερη προϋπόθεση για την επανεκκίνηση της οικονομίας. Πέραν του ότι σοκάρει η εξοικείωση του επιχειρηματικού κόσμου με την χρηματοοικονομική ασφυξία (ποιος διαμαρτύρεται;), πέρα από την πυκνή ματαιότητα, την κατήφεια και την αδιαφορία των πάντων για την αποκατάσταση στοιχειωδών συνθηκών λειτουργίας της οικονομίας, πέραν από την κανονικότατη εγκατάλειψη της Ελλάδας από τους ίδιους τους Έλληνες που αυτή η στάση απόσυρσης αποκαλύπτει, η ίδια η παγίωση των capital controls είναι μία ακόμα ισχυρή ένδειξη ότι η επανεκκίνηση της οικονομίας μέσα στην ευρωζώνη δεν μπορεί να είναι ο κεντρικός στόχος του Πρωθυπουργού. Αντίθετα, τα capital controls μάλλον χρησιμεύουν, μάλλον θεωρούνται απολύτως απαραίτητα για να διασφαλίσουν τη χρηματοπιστωτική σταθερότητα σε περίπτωση δημοψηφίσματος για το ευρώ. Ο κίνδυνος που ανέφεραν όλοι εδώ και χρόνια κάθε φορά που γινόταν συζήτηση περί αλλαγής νομίσματος ήταν ότι «θα εξασφανιστούν οι καταθέσεις». Τώρα οι καταθέσεις (όσες απέμειναν) είναι προστατευμένες... Ποιος θυμάται τις προεκλογικές ανακοινώσεις της προέδρου της Εθνικής Τράπεζας κυρίας Λουκάς Κατσέλη ότι «τα capital controls θα αρθούν ως τα Χριστούγεννα»; Οι δηλώσεις είναι κατανοητές, αφού πολλοί υπογραμμίζουν κάτι άλλο ακατανόητο. Ότι στις ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις της η κυρία Κατσέλη θεωρεί τον κ. Τσίπρα ηγέτη μεγαλύτερο ακόμα και από τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου (!). Η σημαντική οικονομολόγος και πολιτικός δεν είναι η μόνη που έχει χάσει το μέτρο. Από την άλλη πλευρά ωστόσο, η έννοια του μεγάλου ηγέτη έχει πολλές ερμηνείες... 

Κατά συνέπεια, πράγματι ο κ. Τσίπρας έχει τρεις επιλογές. Ας τις επαναλάβουμε: Η πρώτη είναι να εφαρμόσει τη συμφωνία, και μάλλον να συναινέσει σε μια νέα «κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου», να υποστηρίξει δηλαδή μια νέα κυβέρνηση από κοινού με τη Νέα Δημοκρατία, το ΠΑΣΟΚ και το ΠΟΤΑΜΙ. Αυτό το «προξενιό» προσπαθεί να «στήσει» τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες ο κ. Μάρτιν Σουλτς (κατ’ απαίτηση της κυρίας Μέρκελ), αυτό του έχουν ζητήσει οι Ευρωπαίοι συνομιλητές του και (με βάση την προσφιλή του τακτική) δεν το έχει αποκλείσει... Όποιος όμως πιστεύει ότι πράγματι θέλει να το κάνει, απλώς θέλει να αυταπατάται. Ας αντιληφθούν όλοι (και θα το επαναλάβουμε) ότι η Ελλάδα κυβερνάται ήδη από κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού των δυνάμεων και των διακομματικών συνιστωσών του εθνικοπατριωτικού τόξου. Οι δυνάμεις που θα συγκροτούσαν μια κυβέρνηση στο πρότυπο της κυβέρνησης Παπαδήμου βρίσκονται διασπασμένες στην αντιπολίτευση. Θα εγκαταλείψουν την εξουσία οι πρώτοι για να χαρίσουν τη χώρα στους δεύτερους; Μοιάζει με ευσεβή πόθο. Η δεύτερη επιλογή του κ. Τσίπρα είναι να προκηρύξει εκλογές για να τις χάσει και να κάνει αντιπολίτευση σε μια κυβέρνηση Μητσοτάκη που θα εφαρμόζει τη συμφωνία. Και η τρίτη επιλογή είναι, όπως είπαμε, ένα νέο δημοψήφισμα. Άλλωστε το περυσινό «τεχνικό τεστ» πέτυχε. Πράγματι μπορεί να οργανωθεί δημοψήφισμα σε μία εβδομάδα. Και ας παραδεχθούμε ότι το ρίσκο πέρυσι ήταν μεγαλύτερο. Δεν υπήρχαν capital controls, η ζημιά στο τραπεζικό σύστημα μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με βαρύτατες εξατομικευμένες ποινικές ευθύνες, η κυβέρνηση έμπαινε σε αχαρτογράφητα νερά, οτιδήποτε μπορούσε να συμβεί που θα οδηγούσε στην ανατροπή της. Κι όμως το αποφάσισαν. Κι όμως δεν συνέβη τίποτα απ’ όσα πολλοί φοβούνταν (ή ήλπιζαν) ότι θα συμβούν ... 

*Θέλουν οι Έλληνες το Grexit; *

Τον Νοέμβριο 2015, σύμφωνα με έρευνα του think tank «ΔΙΑΝΕΟΣΙΣ», 1 στους 3 Έλληνες τάσσονταν υπέρ της δραχμής (10% πάνω από σε σχέση με τον Μάρτιο 2015 κάτι που επιβεβαιώνει ότι το πολιτικό crash και το δημοψήφισμα του περασμένου καλοκαιριού δεν εξασθένισε, αλλά αντίθετα ενίσχυσε αισθητά τον σκληρό ευρωσκεπτικισμό). Εάν το ερώτημα για το νόμισμα τεθεί με όρους εθνικής κυριαρχίας, σε συνθήκες ακραίας πόλωσης και με το δίλημμα «Υποταγή ή Grexit;» το ποσοστό αυτό μπορεί εύκολα να αυξηθεί. Εάν παρ’ όλα αυτά ο κ. Τσίπρας χάσει αυτό το δημοψήφισμα θα μπορεί να αποχωρήσει όρθιος έχοντας εξασφαλίσει ένα ισχυρό πολιτικό κεφάλαιο για το μέλλον την ίδια ώρα που οι αντίπαλοί του θα σπεύδουν να εφαρμόσουν ένα «σχέδιο Τόμσεν» με την κοινωνία να τους αποδοκιμάζει και την Αριστερά πιο ισχυρή από ποτέ. Εάν όμως κερδίσει θα θέσει τις βάσεις για μια πολυετή παραμονή στην εξουσία και για την εδραίωση ενός καθεστώτος με ολοκληρωτικά χαρακτηριστικά, όπως αυτά που κυβερνούν πολλές χώρες (ας υπενθυμίσουμε ότι η Δημοκρατία δυτικού τύπου είναι μειοψηφική στον πλανήτη).

Μετά το Grexit το δημόσιο χρέος θα παγώσει και θα επιμηκυνθεί για πολλά χρόνια (αυτό δηλαδή που ούτως ή άλλως θα συμβεί), ευρωπαϊκή βοήθεια (πακέτο Σόιμπλε) προφανώς θα υπάρξει, αλλά και ξένος οικονομικός έλεγχος, μάλλον ασφυκτικός, ασφαλώς θα θεσμοθετηθεί με άλλη μορφή. Δεν θα υπάρξει αθέτηση του χρέους διότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση η χώρα οδηγείται στο Paris Club και αποκόπτεται από το παγκόσμιο σύστημα. Κανείς δεν θέλει κάτι τέτοιο και σίγουρα όχι ο κ. Τσίπρας. Μεγάλο μέρος των (ήδη εγκλωβισμένων) καταθέσεων μπορεί να περικοπεί (θα εξαρτηθεί από τη συμφωνία) αλλά ούτως ή άλλως το «ψαλίδι» (μικρό ή μεγάλο) θα επιβληθεί μέσω της νέας ισοτιμίας. Μισθοί και συντάξεις θα περικοπούν στην πράξη ακόμα περισσότερο και νέα σκληρή λιτότητα θα επιβληθεί για να σταθεροποιηθεί η δραχμή. Πολλά εισαγόμενα αγαθά θα λείψουν, οι τιμές των πρώτων υλών θα αυξηθούν, το κράτος θα στηρίζεται στο ευρωπαϊκό πακέτο (που θα προσφέρεται με το σταγονόμετρο και θα μοιράζεται σε εκλεκτούς της κυβέρνησης...). Οι ειδικές συμφωνίες με την Κίνα και το Ιράν θα αποκτήσουν άλλη σημασία, ενώ ο αλήστου μνήμης τιμάριθμός θα επιστρέψει. Τα προβλήματα με την Τουρκία θα πολλαπλασιαστούν, μια που η γείτονα θα αισθανθεί πολλούς πειρασμούς για τους οποίους ήδη προετοιμάζεται. Η ελευθερία του λόγου θα γίνει περισσότερο προβληματική από ποτέ στη ζωντανή μνήμη. Και όσοι νέοι θα έχουν απομείνει στη χώρα θα συνωστίζονται για μετεγκατάσταση στην Ευρώπη προτού ζητηθούν βίζες. Όμως όλα αυτά (που είναι το «καλό σενάριο» καθώς δεν περιλαμβάνουν κάποια απότομη καταστροφή) θα γίνουν μέσα σε ένα κλίμα μεγάλης πόλωσης. Μεγάλο μέρος του λαού θα αποδίδει την ευθύνη για το απότομο crash όχι στην κυβέρνηση, αλλά σε όσους «μας έφεραν ως εδώ τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια», ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα έχει πειστεί ότι επιτέλους μπήκε πάτος στο βαρέλι και ότι η Ελλάδα ξαναρχίζει από την αρχή απαλλαγμένη από το αμαρτωλό παρελθόν της. Αυτό το μήνυμα θα μεταδίδει η κυβέρνηση και θα βρίσκει πολλούς πρόθυμους να το μεγεθύνουν και να το διαδώσουν.

Και φυσικά πολλοί θα είναι οι σιωπηλοί, αυτοί που θα περιμένουν για να δουν τι θα γίνει τελικά. Πολλοί είναι και σήμερα οι σιωπηλοί. Που προσφέρουν σιωπηλή ανοχή στην κυβέρνηση. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο Πρωθυπουργός θεωρείται αδιαφιλονίκητος ενώ έχει ψηφιστεί μόνο από το 18% εκείνων που έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου (ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ψηφίστηκε από το 36% με τη συμμετοχή στις εκλογές του Σεπτεμβρίου να είναι λίγο πάνω από 50%). Πώς εξηγείται η πολιτική ηγεμονία του 18%; Εξηγείται γιατί η αποδοχή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι πολλαπλάσια της ψήφισής του. Η αποδοχή του γεγονότος ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πρέπει να κυβερνά υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ το 18%. Γι’ αυτό η κυβέρνηση με άνεση μπορεί να προχωρεί σε παράτολμους σχεδιασμούς. Η κυβέρνηση της δραχμής θα ελέγχει τις τράπεζες, τον εθνικό πλούτο και τα περισσότερα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Αυτά θα είναι αρκετά για να δημιουργήσει τον δικό της λαό, για να διαμορφώσει μια δική της κυβερνώσα τάξη, να ελέγξει τους ορισμούς των εννοιών και να επιβάλλει ένα νέο σύστημα αλήθειας. Αυτό το πείραμα μπορεί αργότερα να εξελιχθεί σε ένα σκληρό ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς ή να παραμείνει μία μεσογειακή τσαβική μεταφορά. Όσο για την εύγλωττη σιωπή των ΗΠΑ, αρκετοί την ερμηνεύουν ως υποστήριξη της Ουάσιγκτον προς μια Αθήνα που «σείει» την Ευρώπη χωρίς να την απειλεί, ενώ άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι η πρωτοφανής αμερικανική απραξία στις ελληνικές υποθέσεις δεν είναι παρά ένα ακόμα σημάδι της παγκόσμιας αποδυνάμωσης της υπερδύναμης.

Πολλοί ρωτούν: «Μα δεν φοβάται ο Αλέξης τις απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες ενός Grexit; Γιατί δεν συμβιβάζεται με την επικρατούσα λογική στην Ευρώπη;». Η απάντηση, για όσους γνωρίζουν, είναι ότι ο Πρωθυπουργός, ένας άνθρωπος πεπεισμένος πως δεν υπάρχει Θεός, αφενός δεν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε λογική που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί και αφετέρου δεν φοβάται εύκολα. Κάποιοι λένε ότι μάλλον δεν φοβάται καθόλου. Ότι στερείται της ... ικανότητας του φόβου. Ότι αντίθετα, πίσω από το γελαστό πρόσωπο βρίσκεται ένας άνθρωπος που έλκεται από την ιδέα για το «μεγάλο άλμα», ότι θέλει να ξαναγράψει την ιστορία της εθνικοπατριωτικής Αριστεράς της δεκαετίας του ’40, ότι θέλει να είναι αυτός που θα «πάρει τη ρεβάνς», ότι επιζητεί τη διακινδύνευση και την απειλή. Είναι γεγονός ότι οι καλύτερες επιδόσεις του στην πολιτική έχουν καταγραφεί όταν έχει απειληθεί. Μπορεί να είναι ειρωνεία της Ιστορίας ότι το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου την περίοδο της Κατοχής ήταν η κατοικία του γερμανού ναυάρχου των δυνάμεων του Αιγαίου και σήμερα που βρίσκεται στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας ένας άλλος γερμανός, ο υποναύαρχος Γιοργκ Κλάϊν, είναι τακτικός διοικητής της Μόνιμης Ναυτικής Δύναμης του ΝΑΤΟ που «επιτηρεί» το Αιγαίο. Ο κ. Τσίπρας όμως αισθάνεται απελευθερωτής, αναμορφωτής, ηγέτης που ξαναγράφει την Ιστορία. Δεν ξέρουμε τι θα αποφασίσει τελικά. Δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε τους αστάθμητους παράγοντες που ενδεχομένως θα ενεργοποιηθούν. Ωστόσο, ουδείς δικαιούται πια να εκπλαγεί αν το 2015 ήταν μια «πρόβα τζενεράλε» και αν ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας έχει αποφασίσει να υποβάλλει στους Έλληνες το εθνεγερτικό μήνυμα της ηρωικής εξόδου και να οδηγήσουμε όλοι μαζί την Ελλάδα, αν υπνωτισμένοι, σε ένα Grexit που μπορεί να ισοδυναμεί με εθνικό restart, με εθνική καταστροφή ή και με τα δύο ταυτόχρονα.

Σύμφωνα με μία αξιόπιστη διήγηση, ο Πρωθυπουργός είχε αποφασίσει να μην συμβιβαστεί αμέσως μετά το δημοψήφισμα της 5ης Ιουλίου και παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είχε εξασφαλίσει κεφάλαια για τη υποστήριξη της δραχμής από καμία τρίτη χώρα (Ρωσία, Κίνα, Ιράν...). Εκείνο που τον απέτρεψε ήταν ένας συνεργάτης του που του παρουσίασε ψύχραιμα και νηφάλια τις ποινικές ευθύνες που θα είχε εάν κάτι πήγαινε στραβά, αν το «πείραμα» οδηγούσε στην ανατροπή του από την εξουσία και αν οδηγούνταν σε Ειδικό Δικαστήριο με την κατηγορία της εσχάτης προδοσίας. Τότε προφανώς σκέφτηκε ότι δεν ήταν ακόμα έτοιμος. Ότι πρέπει να περιμένει. Φέτος, εάν το ερώτημα τεθεί ολοκληρωμένο, έντιμα και νηφάλια στον λαό, ο Πρωθυπουργός δεν θα έχει καμία απολύτως ποινική ευθύνη, όποιο κι αν είναι το αποτέλεσμα. Η ευθύνη θα ανήκει εξ ολοκλήρου στον λαό...


----------



## Evelyn (Apr 19, 2016)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Επί της ουσίας ο Γιάννης Δραγασάκης ομολόγησε ότι *η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει λαϊκή εντολή να υπογράψει συμφωνία με πρόσθετα μέτρα 3 δισ. που της προτείνουν οι θεσμοί*.


Περίεργη αυτή η επίκληση στη «λαϊκή εντολή», πάντως, πού τη θυμήθηκε ξαφνικά; Είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι δεν την έχουν και ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση εκεί στην κυβέρνηση, διότι από όλα όσα μας υπόσχονταν προεκλογικά δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα. Μόνο να δημιουργούν έριδες για να μας αποσπούν την προσοχή ξέρουν.


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2016)

Αμάν! Με τη λέξη πληρώνεται ο αρθρογράφος;
Διάβασα το μακρυνάρι βιαστικά (ποιος έχει χρόνο;) και βλέπω ότι μας λέει ότι ο πρωθυπουργός ξέρει τι κάνει, όλα τα έχει μελετήσει, όλα τα έχει προγραμματίσει και όλα πάνε όπως τα θέλει. Κι όλα αυτά τα κάνει μόνος του, χωρίς να είναι κανένας άλλος στο κόλπο.
Εμείς είμαστε οι χαζοί που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε το μεγάλο σχέδιο και οι συνεργάτες του είναι επίσης χαζοί και τους δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί (ακόμα κι οι πρώην Πασόκοι αετονύχηδες, νυν Σύριζα, αφήνονται να δουλευτούν ψιλό γαζί). Όποιος πει «σώπα καλέ, είναι όλα αυτά ο Τσίπρας και δεν του φαίνεται!» είναι απλά αφελής που δεν έχει αντιληφθεί ότι μας κυβερνάει ο Δρ Νο μεταμφιεσμένος σε Όστιν Πάουερς. 

Δηλαδή δεν μας βγάζει από τη συνωμοσιολογία που πάσχουν οι Έλληνες.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 19, 2016)

SBE said:


> και οι συνεργάτες του είναι επίσης χαζοί και τους δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί


Αντί απάντησης, σε παραπέμπω στις δηλώσεις της πρώην πουτουβούς και όλων των άλλων που αποχώρησαν ή εκδιώχθηκαν από τον Σύριζα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Αντί απάντησης, σε παραπέμπω στις δηλώσεις της πρώην πουτουβούς και όλων των άλλων που αποχώρησαν ή εκδιώχθηκαν από τον Σύριζα.



Αρχίζοντας από τον Αλαβάνο και συνεχίζοντας με τον Κουβέλη...


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 19, 2016)

Ποιος είναι ο δημοσιογράφος που αναστάτωσε την αυλή του Τσίπρα (πρώην λογογράφος του Τσίπρα)
Ο Παύλος Παπαδόπουλος αποκαλύπτει τις μυστικές συναντήσεις του Σταύρου Ψυχάρη με τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

Aπειλές και βανδαλισμοί στα σπίτια ελεγκτών του μετρό

Ονόματα ελεγκτών, «αλογόκριτες» φωτογραφίες και το πλήρες σκεπτικό σε σελίδα του Ιντιμίντια.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2016)

Επειδή έχω μάλλον χάσει επεισόδια, από πότε το επάγγελμα του ελεγκτή εισιτηρίων έχει γίνει τόσο προβληματικό και μισητό στην Ελλάδα; Τί κάνουν οι ελεγκτές που είναι τόσο φοβερό και τρομερό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2016)

Τα λέει η ανακοίνωση στο Ιντιμίντια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2016)

Να σχολιάσω, να μη σχολιάσω... Να σχολιάσω, να μη σχολιάσω... Να περιμένω μπας και κυκλοφορήσει ενημερωμένη βερσιόν με τις χτεσινές αποφάσεις της ευρωομάδας ή να μην περιμένω; Τεσπα, ας αρκεστώ στο #3 του πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος, που είναι στην πραγματικότητα έλλειμμα 0,3% αφού μεταξύ 2014 και 2015 αυξήθηκαν οι υποχρεώσεις προς ιδιώτες κατά 1 δισ. ευρώ (όχι, οι προηγούμενοι δεν έκαναν το ίδιο κόλπο όπως φαίνεται συγκρίνοντας με το 2013 και το 2012).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2016)

Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι, αλλά όσο κοιτάζω αυτό το #5 στο διάγραμμα, με την εξοικονόμηση των 20 δισ., δεν μπορώ να συγκρατήσω τα γέλια μου.

Ας δούμε τι λέει το διάγραμμα. Αθροίζει τα ετήσια ποσοστά των ΑΕΠ και λέει ότι οι γαλάζιοι είχαν δεσμευτεί συνολικό πλεόνασμα 16,2% του ΑΕΠ μεταξύ 2015-2018. Μετά, λέει ότι οι κόκκινοι δεσμεύτηκαν για συνολικό πλεόνασμα 5,25% του ΑΕΠ στο ίδιο διάστημα. Η διαφορά των δύο αριθμών είναι 11,05% και με (φετινό) ΑΕΠ στα 185 δισ., φτάνουμε τα 20 δισ. 

Σωστά; Όχι, παιδάκι μου, κόβεσαι και να ξανακάνεις τις απλές πράξεις της 4ης δημοτικού. 

Πού ακούστηκε να προσθέτεις ποσοστά σκέτα και να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα; Το 10% του 100 είναι 10 και το 5% του 1000 είναι 50. Και λοιπόν; Πόσο είναι το 15%; Προτιμάς να σου δίνω 10% του 100 και να μου δίνεις 5% του 1000;

Ο υπολογισμός θα είχε πραγματική βάση σε μία και μοναδική περίπτωση. Αν το ΑΕΠ παραμένει σταθερό σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Με άλλα λόγια, αν η χώρα έμενε σε στασιμότητα επί τέσσερα χρόνια και *ανεξάρτητα από την κυβέρνηση*. Εδώ έχουμε όμως πολιτικό πρόβλημα. Αν το ΑΕΠ θα έμενε σταθερό και με τους γαλάζιους, τι καλύτερο έκαναν οι κόκκινοι; Εξοικονομούν 20 δισ. Για ποιον λόγο; Αφού δεν ανεβαίνει το ΑΕΠ, δεν τα έριξαν στην αγορά. Τότε γιατί; Για να πληρώσουμε πιο γρήγορα αυτά που χρωστάμε; Δουλεύουν υπέρ των δανειστών;

Φυσικά, όλο το διάγραμμα είναι ένα ανέκδοτο. Για να το πω αλλιώς, δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω το κλασικό «μη συγκρίνεις μήλα με πορτοκάλια». Εδώ είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις τον αριθμό που κόστισαν σε δραχμές οι οκάδες μήλα που αγόρασες για να φορτώσεις στο γαϊδούρι με τον αριθμό που κόστισαν σε ευρώ τα κιλά πορτοκάλια που φόρτωσες στο αγροτικό και με το αποτέλεσμα να κρίνεις αν συμφέρει να πας στο χωριό από τον παράδρομο ή από τη δημοσιά. Ο πρώτος είναι, ας πούμε, 1000 και ο δεύτερος 42. Και λοιπόν;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2016)

Οι άνθρωποι είναι πάνω από τους αριθμούς, το εμπεδώσαμε. Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι μόνο πάνω από τους αριθμούς είναι και έξω από τους αριθμούς και μακριά νυχτωμένοι από τους αριθμούς.


----------

